# Charity Auction - in support of Oklahoma



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Brad Gothard, a pen tuner known within the community of the International Association of Penturners, 
has donated one of his fine handcrafted pens made from brass, with detailing etched deeply in, revealing the eye of horus, and Ankh

These pens take hours to craft, and with their weight being made from brass makes them a collectors piece more than a practical piece, or perhaps writing with on special occasions.
Brad does not actively sell his work, so owning one of these is a rare opportunity and extremely limited edition.

100% of this auction, minus the ebay fee if we occur it (not sure if we do for charity auctions). I will cover the postage.
Will be donated to the victims of Oklahoma in light of the recent tragedy.
Our prayers are with everyone affected.

The donation will be sent to the British Red Cross, and i will make it clear the funds are for the Red Cross of America.

Closed end body and lid componentless pen

_I invite everyone to bid generously_ 





















*The Ebay listing is here:*
*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200926399751*​


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

What a fantastic gesture.  I have just bid...


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> What a fantastic gesture. I have just bid...


 
Thanks for bidding :wink: The faster it creeps up the better! most people know listings on ebay usually don't receive many bids until the last few hours in an attempt to keep the price low. I would hope with this being a charity listing, that logic won't apply. We will see


----------



## mbroberg (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Brad.  This is a wonderful thing to do.  I just posted this on my business and personal Facebook page to get the word out to my little following of pen groupies.  Perhaps others could do the same.

https://www.facebook.com/OhioPenworks


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike :wink:


----------



## mredburn (May 21, 2013)

BId and out bid


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

I usually don't repost, but I posted this on my twitter feed, facebook and linkedin feeds.    Let's get the word out.
Brad, what is the most one of your pens have sold for?  I would like to see a record for you 10 fold...

Mike B


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Hi Mike, Im sure it would exceed what I have sold one for under normal circumstances. Charity items generally fetch more than what they would typically sell for. As I only make pens I am commissioned to do, id rather not disclose those prices


----------



## peterborough66 (May 21, 2013)

Just Bid, Thanks Brad


----------



## Justturnin (May 21, 2013)

Well, I just put my max available and was outbid right away.  At least it got the price up a little......

Edit,
Since I lost the pen I decided to send the amount I was able to spend straight to the Salvation Army instead.


----------



## Gregf (May 21, 2013)

I put in 3 bids and got stomped on. But that's a good thing.


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Well, I just put my max available and was outbid right away. At least it got the price up a little......
> 
> Edit,
> Since I lost the pen I decided to send the amount I was able to spend straight to the Salvation Army instead.


 
Fantastic. Thanks so much for contributing to the salvation army.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2013)

Brad, thank you so much for doing this, I placed my bid and am high bidder, hope I have to bump it up soon.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 21, 2013)

I gave it a bump, and it looks like I'll stay there for at least a minute. :tongue:

shared on Facebook as well.


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Chaps
If anyone would like to submit this to their local news reporters, Perhaps if they ran a little story it would promote the auction attracting a larger amount of bidders in too as its running for a week! not bad on the first day though 

I've submitted it to Sky news


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2013)

I've bumped it as high as I could go today, we'll see where we're at tomorrow, it' over 200 pds now about $350.00, bet it'll get to 500 dollars soon.


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks Chaps
> If anyone would like to submit this to their local news reporters, Perhaps if they ran a little story it would promote the auction attracting a larger amount of bidders in too as its running for a week! not bad on the first day though
> 
> I've submitted it to Sky news



I have sent it to a couple renown pen collectors I know in the entertainment business.  I got a note back from one that he will pass it on to some of his buddies, but he says he has asked his assistant to bid on it already and looking at the price so far, I wouldn't doubt that he has.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Brad.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 21, 2013)

shared it with a couple radio stations through facebook. Hopefully they spread the word. 

Come on, someone knock me off the top..... I have more.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2013)

I've shared it with the local TV stations, lets see if they take time to let people know as they are covering this around the clock.


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Brad, thank you so much for doing this, I placed my bid and am high bidder, hope I have to bump it up soon.


 
You was, now you will have to lock horns with Mike :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chaps
> ...


 
Great to hear. Here's hoping



Russianwolf said:


> shared it with a couple radio stations through facebook. Hopefully they spread the word.
> 
> Come on, someone knock me off the top..... I have more.


 
lol Mike, the week is still young!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> I've shared it with the local TV stations, lets see if they take time to let people know as they are covering this around the clock.


 
Here's hoping. I've sent it to a few different media outlets. the more awareness the better


----------



## Steve Busey (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure what a "*pen tuner*" is, but Brad sure makes a terrific pen! 

Wish I had something equally inspiring to do the same thing here, but my wares are pretty utilitarian... :frown:


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Lol I did spot that. Nothing like tuning up a pen! Will put a spoiler on the next one


----------



## Smitty37 (May 21, 2013)

*Let's find out who want's it*

Smitty has joined the fun....


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard Smitty :wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2013)

It won't let me in. Is that a different ebay from the UK???
'


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

John its an international listing, and see lots of people from the states bidding on it, so shouldnt be an issue?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2013)

BradG said:


> John its an international listing, and see lots of people from the states bidding on it, so shouldnt be an issue?


   Took care of that. Go ahead and outbid me.


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Well done John


----------



## Russianwolf (May 21, 2013)

It hit 370gbp (~$560).... bit over my budget. Guess I'll make a direct donation.


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

I don't know if it helped, but I got a couple heavy hitters to retweet a note I put up on Twitter this morning.   They have some very large follower numbers, so who knows if that helps or not.


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for participating Mike :wink:

Healey, every little helps!


----------



## healeydays (May 21, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks for participating Mike :wink:
> 
> Healey, every little helps!



Had to do something more as my wife was giving the hairy eyeball at 100 pounds...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2013)

I honestly thought when I bid at $550 it would stay there for awhile. Good to see. Go get em. That area is in line for some more severe storms again today.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 21, 2013)

Way out of my budget, but we have several teams deployed (HHS/NDMS/DMAT) We spend a lot of grateful time taking care of Red Cross folks and the SAR staff and the dogs too! Two of out staff have SAR dogs and work these disasters. My friends and co-workers are the first ones in...we never want to leave. Give what you can...Red Cross got a good chunk of my check today, prayer helps the most. There are several local agency's, Salvation Army and others that need major help. It's raining and cold, these families have the clothes on their backs and literally nothing else. Medium and large flat rate boxes packed with what ever clothes, jackets and so on are easily sent to the area involved. That's for bidding and whatever you can do. My team, DMAT CA-6 did not deploy on this mission, we just hold the hands of the ones that did. God bless them all.


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2013)

Top man Prof Brad!!!
I had to create a new ebay account from my kindle but I'm in,even if it's not for long.


----------



## Ligget (May 21, 2013)

£410.00 or approx $622 I bid and was automatically outbid, anyway thanks for doing this Brad and all bidders!


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2013)

Ligget said:


> £410.00 I bid and was automatically outbid, anyway thanks for doing this Brad and all bidders!



So have another go Mark


----------



## Ligget (May 21, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Ligget said:
> 
> 
> > £410.00 I bid and was automatically outbid, anyway thanks for doing this Brad and all bidders!
> ...



After you!


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2013)

Ligget said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Ligget said:
> ...



It IS me at the moment


----------



## BradG (May 21, 2013)

Nicely done guys   We're doing well!

Steve how on earth have you got along without an ebay account i couldnt live without mine lol


----------



## Ligget (May 21, 2013)

Good for you Steven, you da man! :banana::banana:


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2013)

Brad, I have an account but all the details / passwords are on my laptop in the hotel. I'm stuck on site down in Kent
I couldn't remember my username let alone my password!!! :biggrin:
Don't laugh cos you'll be an old fart too one day !!!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 21, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Brad, I have an account but all the details / passwords are on my laptop in the hotel. I'm stuck on site down in Kent
> I couldn't remember my username let alone my password!!! :biggrin:
> Don't laugh cos you'll be an old fart too one day !!!


He**, I had to open a new account. I made them bid 400 pounds...don't know if I can get back in or not.  It was just under 500 by the time I got back after being outbid.


----------



## BradG (May 22, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Brad, I have an account but all the details / passwords are on my laptop in the hotel. I'm stuck on site down in Kent
> I couldn't remember my username let alone my password!!! :biggrin:
> Don't laugh cos you'll be an old fart too one day !!!


 
:biggrin: :biggrin: Im saying nothing :tongue:



Smitty37 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Brad, I have an account but all the details / passwords are on my laptop in the hotel. I'm stuck on site down in Kent
> ...


 
Aha, so that's who the new bidder was  :wink: Had me a little concerned there for a moment! 0 feedback people you don't know is always worrying


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 22, 2013)

Brad, your generosity is as great as your pen making.


----------



## BradG (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the accolades, though the generosity lays with the bidders.


----------



## BradG (May 23, 2013)

£480.00 ($723.00) with only 5 days of bidding left. I can see it sitting there for a while no doubt, but that's fantastic to see. Thanks to everyone who has bid.


----------



## skiprat (May 24, 2013)

Well, the current bid knocked me out I'm afraid. And even though it's for a great cause, I won't do any shill bidding. 

Hopefully some folks with much deeper pockets will get it past the $1000 mark. :biggrin:


----------



## mwhatch (May 24, 2013)

I, as an Oklahoman, though not affected by the tornado, thank you.


----------



## jeff (May 24, 2013)

Just a little bump for this beautiful pen and good cause.  

Don't let it go this easily!

Brad is this the only one of this design?


----------



## BradG (May 24, 2013)

mwhatch said:


> I, as an Oklahoman, though not affected by the tornado, thank you.


 
you're more than welcome. Wish i could do more though great to see how many people have chipped in over there.



jeff said:


> Just a little bump for this beautiful pen and good cause.
> 
> Don't let it go this easily!
> 
> Brad is this the only one of this design?


 
As it stands it is Jeff, though i may make another one to replenish the slot in my collection, though perhaps with an egyptian god etched in, in place of the Ankh as i like the concept of no two being the same. I think it would be nice to do one for each god, for a full set


----------



## skiprat (May 27, 2013)

.













Bump :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 27, 2013)

Thanks steve 

Only 20 hours left on this auction! I dare you to nudge it up a little if you can afford it


----------



## Smitty37 (May 27, 2013)

I would love to have that pen in my collection---but unfortunately I have some large purchases coming due and just don't have the cash available to go higher.


----------



## BradG (May 27, 2013)

Thats quite alright smitty. It is quite an impressive sum as it is


----------



## Smitty37 (May 27, 2013)

*One more shot*

I gave it one more shot - maybe some oil baron will see it and like it enough to take it away from me.  BTW as much as I like the pen, I would not have bid except for the generosity of the maker to donate all of the proceeds to folks who need help in Oklahoma.  My hat is off to him (squint or be blinded by the glare from my head).  The former high bidder has kindly offered to share the cost of this with me as his donation to the cause.  I won't mention his name but you all know him well.  He's a good man.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 27, 2013)

Very generous of both of you.


----------



## skiprat (May 27, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> .....He's a good man.


 
You *both* are !!:wink:


----------



## BradG (May 28, 2013)

AUCTION CLOSED! 

Well done to Smitty with the winning bid of £490

I would hope such an amount will be of help to the red cross for oklahoma


----------



## Dalecamino (May 28, 2013)

Nice going Brad & Smitty. I am not at all surprised at your display of concern for the folks in Oklahoma. This is good.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2013)

I was the winner and I want to thank Brad for donating the pen - the cause is worthy and all the money will go to help our neighbors in Oklahoma.  I spent more than I would have sent directly so it's a win for me and a win for Oklahoma.

After getting 3 perfectly good credit cards rejected (I have no Idea why unless they won't allow that much on international payments or because they wouldn't convert to British money) I did manage to get it paid for - I thought for a while that I was going to have to go to England to pick it up.  

I'm looking forward to having this pen in my collection.  I'm sure no one else will have one like it. BTW for those such as myself who are not conversant in British money it raised  $758.67 for the Oklahoma Victims.


----------



## BradG (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for bidding Smitty :wink: Your generosity is to be admired, and I'm sure the amount will be of great benefit. Thanks to everyone else which has looked in on this auction too.

Il have the pen on its way to you over the next couple of days, il let you know when its shipped along with the tracking number etc.

I wouldn't be surprised if your CC companies were trying to protect your card from fraud. quite an amount to be paying overseas I guess


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 28, 2013)

LeRoy, we Okies thank you from the bottom of our hearts, most of us knew someone or at least knew someone who did that was affected by one of the tornado's. We were very lucky in that all we had was debris that was blown off of our self pruning pecan tree but had friends that weren't and had lost their homes.


----------



## BeSquare (May 28, 2013)

So awesome, though I wasn't able to get it I was inspired to spend the money I would have sent on to the Red Cross. Be proud!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks for bidding Smitty :wink: Your generosity is to be admired, and I'm sure the amount will be of great benefit. Thanks to everyone else which has looked in on this auction too.
> 
> Il have the pen on its way to you over the next couple of days, il let you know when its shipped along with the tracking number etc.
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised if your CC companies were trying to protect your card from fraud. quite an amount to be paying overseas I guess*


 That seems to have been the case...I got an email from one of them that they had refused the card and asked if I had initiated the payment.  I think the ebay credit card processor (paypal) rejected the other two because the first one was refused.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Pen arrived*

My pen arrived today and is really great...I will post a photo soon.  It will be a real conversation starter in my collection.


----------



## BradG (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it


----------

